# Bayern duro: Gnabry rinnovo, cessione ora o tribuna



## Andris (14 Luglio 2022)

Secondo il portale tedesco Kicker, la dirigenza del Bayern ha prospettato chiaramente la situazione a Gnabry.

Rinnovo, visto che è in scadenza giugno 2023, o vendita immediata quest'estate.

L'alternativa sarà poco piacevole per il calciatore: fisso in tribuna.


Sul giocatore ci sarebbe il Chelsea


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Secondo il portale tedesco Kicker, la dirigenza del Bayern ha prospettato chiaramente la situazione a Gnabry.
> 
> Rinnovo, visto che è in scadenza giugno 2023, o vendita immediata quest'estate.
> 
> L'alternativa sarà poco piacevole per il calciatore: fisso in tribuna.



Finalmente una SQUADRA con la S maiuscola.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Luglio 2022)

E qualcuno qua dentro sosteneva che certe cose sono impopolari,che non si possono fare,certo,finché hai topo gigio in dirigenza.


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Secondo il portale tedesco Kicker, la dirigenza del Bayern ha prospettato chiaramente la situazione a Gnabry.
> 
> Rinnovo, visto che è in scadenza giugno 2023, o vendita immediata quest'estate.
> 
> ...


Com'era la storia del Barca che doveva panchinare per un anno Dembele? Sbaglio o Xavi gli aveva detto "o te ne vai a Gennaio o non vedi più il campo"? Eh si


----------



## CS10 (14 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Com'era la storia del Barca che doveva panchinare per un anno Dembele? Sbaglio o Xavi gli aveva detto "o te ne vai a Gennaio o non vedi più il campo"? Eh si


Beh poi ha rinnovato


----------



## sunburn (14 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Secondo il portale tedesco Kicker, la dirigenza del Bayern ha prospettato chiaramente la situazione a Gnabry.
> 
> Rinnovo, visto che è in scadenza giugno 2023, o vendita immediata quest'estate.
> 
> ...


Ecco spiegato perché non abbiamo ancora chiuso con DKT…


----------



## Goro (14 Luglio 2022)

Come era qui? Non si usa più il metodo dei Lotito? Noi siamo superiori?!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Come era qui? Non si usa più il metodo dei Lotito? Noi siamo superiori?!



A perdere i nostri big a 0€ siamo imbattibili


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Luglio 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Beh poi ha rinnovato


Non ancora. Per ora é senza contratto. Va comunque a farsi friggere quella teoria del "se é l'ultimo anno non lo schiero". Non é praticabile, non più.

Ah, per chi non lo sapesse: Kessie, Raphinha e Cristens sono stati uffialmente presentati, ma non possono tesserarli per i noti motivi del FFP Spagnolo. Vedremo cosa si inventano. Tebas non molla un centimetro.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Secondo il portale tedesco Kicker, la dirigenza del Bayern ha prospettato chiaramente la situazione a Gnabry.
> 
> Rinnovo, visto che è in scadenza giugno 2023, o vendita immediata quest'estate.
> 
> ...



Giusto cosi


----------



## CS10 (14 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non ancora. Per ora é senza contratto. Va comunque a farsi friggere quella teoria del "se é l'ultimo anno non lo schiero". Non é praticabile, non più.
> 
> Ah, per chi non lo sapesse: Kessie, Raphinha e Cristens sono stati uffialmente presentati, ma non possono tesserarli per i noti motivi del FFP Spagnolo. Vedremo cosa si inventano. Tebas non molla un centimetro.


No no, ha rinnovato oggi


----------



## alexpozzi90 (14 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Secondo il portale tedesco Kicker, la dirigenza del Bayern ha prospettato chiaramente la situazione a Gnabry.
> 
> Rinnovo, visto che è in scadenza giugno 2023, o vendita immediata quest'estate.
> 
> ...


Giusto così, avremmo dovuto fare uguale con i quattro ammutinati, Romagnoli incluso anche se si è comportato bene in pubblico a differenza degli altri tre (analfabeti e trogloditi, quindi era preventivabile).


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non ancora. Per ora é senza contratto. Va comunque a farsi friggere quella teoria del "se é l'ultimo anno non lo schiero". Non é praticabile, non più.
> 
> Ah, per chi non lo sapesse: Kessie, Raphinha e Cristens sono stati uffialmente presentati, ma non possono tesserarli per i noti motivi del FFP Spagnolo. Vedremo cosa si inventano. Tebas non molla un centimetro.


E praticabilissimo.
Ma serve una società seria.
Al Bayern hanno detto così perché sanno che tanto se non rinnova e non accetta la cessione allora sarà tribuna fissa ma non ci sarà nessuna perdita tecnica perché prenderanno comunque chi lo sostituirà.
La perdita sarà esclusivamente economica. L'ingaggio dovrà essere pagato quello si.
Poi anche nel anno del mondiale.
Fa benissimo il Bayern.

I nostri dirigenti invece non lo potevano fare perché c'era la perdita tecnica senza sostituto.
Già non compriamo i titolari quando perdiamo pezzi come con Calhanoglu... Cosa vuoi che vadano a comprare quello che prenderà il posto di Dolllarumma o Kessie...


----------



## danjr (14 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Secondo il portale tedesco Kicker, la dirigenza del Bayern ha prospettato chiaramente la situazione a Gnabry.
> 
> Rinnovo, visto che è in scadenza giugno 2023, o vendita immediata quest'estate.
> 
> ...


Il Bayern può permetterselo, noi no


----------



## danjr (14 Luglio 2022)

Io sono per l’abolizione dei cartellini


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il Bayern può permetterselo, noi no


Per me qualsiasi squadra se lo può permettere.
Perché e una cosa che fai una volta e poi molto probabilmente non avrai più bisogno di rifare.
Faccio un esempio forte, e come trattare con i terroristi per salvare 1 vita.
Tratti, paghi e poi hai di fatti dichiarato a tutti i terroristi del.mondo che possono ricominciare.
Invece se non tratti la prima volta, magari sacrifichi quella povera vita ma di fatto stai anche salvando centinaie di altre vite.

Pagare quei milioni per mettere Kessie in tribuna ci poteva stare. Perdevi solo il suo ingaggio lordo. Tanto il sostituto lo dovevi comunque comprare quest'anno.

Lo fai una volta e poi vediamo se provano di nuovo a scappare a zero.
Ne punisci uno per educarne 100.

E alla fine sul lungo termine,.ci risparmi parecchio tra pagare un giocatore importante per stare in tribuna 1 anno o perdere giocatori importanti ogni anno a zero.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (14 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> E praticabilissimo.
> Ma serve una società seria.
> Al Bayern hanno detto così perché sanno che tanto se non rinnova e non accetta la cessione allora sarà tribuna fissa ma non ci sarà nessuna perdita tecnica perché prenderanno comunque chi lo sostituirà.
> La perdita sarà esclusivamente economica. L'ingaggio dovrà essere pagato quello si.
> ...


Zizzo era/è/sarà sempre sostituibilissimo, portiere più sopravvalutato della storia probabilmente, lì l'errore del Milan fu proprio stargli appresso e cercare di rinnovarlo (tra l'altro italiano e del vivaio: due plus mica da poco per le liste), quindi a monte. Qualcuno pensa che messo Tata al posto suo nel 20/21 sarebbe cambiato qualcosa? Per me avremmo fatto addirittura qualche punto in più.

Kessié vedremo, ma nel 21/22 lui è già stato sostituito a livello tecnico in campo da Tonali, a parte l'ultimo periodo è stato sostituito quasi sempre, diverse volte in panchina e spesso appannato, quindi tutt'altro che un insostituibile, anche con lui si poteva e doveva attuare una linea più dura.

Calhanoglu idem, sul finire 20/21 fu messo da parte per Diaz, che fu il 10 del periodo positivo finale che ci fece arrivare secondi. Non casualmente la sua partenza non si è sentita/si è avvertita nel momento in cui è scaduto Diaz.

Romagnoli è sempre stato inutile/dannoso, è servito giusto a tappare la crescita prima di Kalulu e poi di Gabbia, meno male che non c'é più, con lui si sono comportati nel modo soft, ma condivisibile visto che non creava problemi, né ha mancato di rispetto alla società come gli altri tre.


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Zizzo era/è/sarà sempre sostituibilissimo, portiere più sopravvalutato della storia probabilmente, lì l'errore del Milan fu proprio stargli appresso e cercare di rinnovarlo (tra l'altro italiano e del vivaio: due plus mica da poco per le liste), quindi a monte. Qualcuno pensa che messo Tata al posto suo nel 20/21 sarebbe cambiato qualcosa? Per me avremmo fatto addirittura qualche punto in più.
> 
> Kessié vedremo, ma nel 21/22 lui è già stato sostituito a livello tecnico in campo da Tonali, a parte l'ultimo periodo è stato sostituito quasi sempre, diverse volte in panchina e spesso appannato, quindi tutt'altro che un insostituibile, anche con lui si poteva e doveva attuare una linea più dura.
> 
> ...


Ho iniziato con Dolllarumma perché e stato il primo a scappare a zero.
Calhanoglu non volevo mica che rinovasse.
Poi ho parlato di Kessie. Io non l'avrei nemmeno lasciato andare alle olimpiadi.
Ma la società non e forte.
Romagnoli non bisognava bullizarlo tanto pure lui siamo contenti che se ne sia andato.


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2022)

Comunque non sarebbe strano se il Bayern lo facesse.
E sicuramente la squadra più seria tra tutte le big.

(Poi qualcuno mi dirà che la Lazio non e mica una squadra seria quando Lotito era il primo a praticare così)

Io non sono di certo stupito che i tedeschi non si lascino marciare sui piedi.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (14 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma la società non e forte.
> 
> Romagnoli non bisognava bullizarlo tanto pure lui siamo contenti che se ne sia andato.


Son d'accordo che siamo troppo molli su ste cose, l'altro risvolto della medaglia è che così tieni coinvolti tutti e dal punto di vista tecnico favorisci l'allenatore. È un trade-off, ovvio che tutti noi preferiremmo la linea durissima di principio.

In che senso bullizzarlo? Ha pure sollevato lo scudetto.


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Son d'accordo che siamo troppo molli su ste cose, l'altro risvolto della medaglia è che così tieni coinvolti tutti e dal punto di vista tecnico favorisci l'allenatore. È un trade-off, ovvio che tutti noi preferiremmo la linea durissima di principio.
> 
> In che senso bullizzarlo? Ha pure sollevato lo scudetto.


No no.. Romagnoli l'abbiamo trattato benissimo. Non avevamo la necessità di mostrare i muscoli con lui. Via a zero. Tutti contenti.
Fosse stato un giocatore che volevamo rinnovare invece lo avremmo "bullizato"


----------



## bmb (14 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Secondo il portale tedesco Kicker, la dirigenza del Bayern ha prospettato chiaramente la situazione a Gnabry.
> 
> Rinnovo, visto che è in scadenza giugno 2023, o vendita immediata quest'estate.
> 
> ...


Questo si che spaccherebbe la fascia destra. Peccato sia irraggiungibile per noi.


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Questo si che spaccherebbe la fascia destra. Peccato sia irraggiungibile per noi.


il problema è lo stipendio che ha avuto al rinnovo bavarese, perchè l'hanno preso a una miseria per cui a un anno dalla scadenza non chiederebbero la Luna.
se non erro prende 8 milioni e se non rinnova probabilmente cerca anche di più...


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me qualsiasi squadra se lo può permettere.
> Perché e una cosa che fai una volta e poi molto probabilmente non avrai più bisogno di rifare.
> Faccio un esempio forte, e come trattare con i terroristi per salvare 1 vita.
> Tratti, paghi e poi hai di fatti dichiarato a tutti i terroristi del.mondo che possono ricominciare.
> ...


Scusa Djici ma non eri tu un fervido sostenitore del: Donnarumma non si deve mettere in panchina? Cambiato idea?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (14 Luglio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Questo si che spaccherebbe la fascia destra. Peccato sia irraggiungibile per noi.


Per il calcio italiano direi, prende 8M ora e vuole tipo il doppio, per quello non rinnova.


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Scusa Djici ma non eri tu un fervido sostenitore del: Donnarumma non si deve mettere in panchina? Cambiato idea?


Io non lo volevo mettere in panchina senza un degno sostituto. E per me Tatatusanu non lo era. La mia opinione e che senza dollarumma quella qualificazione a l'ultima partita non l'avremo aguantata.
Per me Dollarumma era uno dei nostri punti forti. Ma non avevo ancora capito cosa fosse avere un portiere forte tra i pali.
Ci è voluto Maignan per farmelo capire


----------



## alexpozzi90 (14 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io non lo volevo mettere in panchina senza un degno sostituto. E per me Tatatusanu non lo era. La mia opinione e che senza dollarumma quella qualificazione a l'ultima partita non l'avremo aguantata.
> Per me Dollarumma era uno dei nostri punti forti. Ma non avevo ancora capito cosa fosse avere un portiere forte tra i pali.
> Ci è voluto Maignan per farmelo capire


Tata di errori al Milan ne ha fatti 2: un'uscita sbagliata con la Roma su angolo, molto simile all'errore congiunto con Gabbia con la Fiorentina, stop. Quanti errori gravi ha fatto Donnarumma? Tantissimi, molto più che Tata in proporzione, secondo me arrivavamo secondi prima senza rischiare e mangari insidiavamo per più tempo gli ingiocabili con un portiere normale e non quello lì.


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Tata di errori al Milan ne ha fatti 2: un'uscita sbagliata con la Roma su angolo, molto simile all'errore congiunto con Gabbia con la Fiorentina, stop. Quanti errori gravi ha fatto Donnarumma? Tantissimi, molto più che Tata in proporzione, secondo me arrivavamo secondi prima senza rischiare e mangari insidiavamo per più tempo gli ingiocabili con un portiere normale e non quello lì.


In questa discussione non ci rientro più .
Ti dico solo che primo ero convinto che senza non ci andavamo in cl. Questa sicurezza non l'ho più.
Ma non ho nemmeno la tua che senza facevamo addirittura meglio.
E possibile.Ma non so se sia probabile.


----------



## Devil man (14 Luglio 2022)

Da fare stessa cosa con Leao


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Da fare stessa cosa con Leao


Concordo. Ma solo se la proprietà e capace di non solo mettere i giocatori giusti in tutti i ruoli dove siamo carenti ma anche un giocatore capace di rimpiazzare Leao.
Se no dopo una decina di partite quando ti rendi conto che stai lottando al massimo per la Conférence League c'enil grosso rischioso che lo richiami e lo fai giocare anche senza rinnovo.

Se non vuole rinnovare vai su Lang. Ovviamente ci perdi a livello tecnico. Ma a livello economico non è un drama. Tanto prende solo 3 mln lordi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non ancora. Per ora é senza contratto. Va comunque a farsi friggere quella teoria del "se é l'ultimo anno non lo schiero". Non é praticabile, non più.
> 
> Ah, per chi non lo sapesse: Kessie, Raphinha e Cristens sono stati uffialmente presentati, ma non possono tesserarli per i noti motivi del FFP Spagnolo. Vedremo cosa si inventano. Tebas non molla un centimetro.


se non lo fa il barcellona appunto è giusto il contrario.
matematico.


----------



## Mika (14 Luglio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E qualcuno qua dentro sosteneva che certe cose sono impopolari,che non si possono fare,certo,finché hai topo gigio in dirigenza.


Si, tutto bello, poi voglio vedere se si vinceva lo scudetto tribunando Kessie e facendo diventare titolare o quasi Bakayoko


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si, tutto bello, poi voglio vedere se si vinceva lo scudetto tribunando Kessie e facendo diventare titolare o quasi Bakayoko


non sarebbe mai esistito il problema kessie nel momento in cui tribunavi donnarumma.


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si, tutto bello, poi voglio vedere se si vinceva lo scudetto tribunando Kessie e facendo diventare titolare o quasi Bakayoko


Eh no.
Kessiè andava in tribuna tutta la stagione e DOVEVI comprare un giocatore per sostituirlo.
Se fai come dici tu ok stai dando una lezione a tutti ma ci stai perdendo anche a livello sportivo.
L'obiettivo è sempre quello di fare al meglio sul piano sportivo. La perdita e solo economica.


----------



## numero 3 (14 Luglio 2022)

Sono situazioni che hanno troppe variabili, dipende dal grado di un giocatore ( ruolo/titolarità/ gradimento del pubblico/ carisma all'interno di una squadra/età etc etc) ogni giocatore in scadenza va valutato secondo molteplici parametri.
Io rimango cmq dell'idea che mettere in tribuna un titolare ad un anno dalla scadenza è da idioti, lo perderesti in ogni caso perché è incattivito, se sei in emergenza darà forfait e continui a pagarlo. Purtroppo devi cmq schierarlo magari hai altri mezzi per boicottarlo ma sul campo deve esserci.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non sarebbe mai esistito il problema kessie nel momento in cui tribunavi donnarumma.


Non si scappa. Non si scappa.

Ce chi ci arriva prima chi dopo chi mai nelle cose.


----------



## Mika (14 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non sarebbe mai esistito il problema kessie nel momento in cui tribunavi donnarumma.


Quello si che bisognava tribunarlo. Grosso errore.


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Sono situazioni che hanno troppe variabili, dipende dal grado di un giocatore ( ruolo/titolarità/ gradimento del pubblico/ carisma all'interno di una squadra/età etc etc) ogni giocatore in scadenza va valutato secondo molteplici parametri.
> Io rimango cmq dell'idea che mettere in tribuna un titolare ad un anno dalla scadenza è da idioti, lo perderesti in ogni caso perché è incattivito, se sei in emergenza darà forfait e continui a pagarlo. Purtroppo devi cmq schierarlo magari hai altri mezzi per boicottarlo ma sul campo deve esserci.


Ci perdi il suo stipendio lordo quest'anno per impedire di perdere a zero tanti giocatori nei prossimi anni.
La prossima volta che uno dirà che non vuole rinnovare saprà bene a cosa andrà incontro. E così vedi che sarà più morbido per trattare un rinnovo o una cessione.
Non dico che non succederà mai più che un giocatore importante se ne vada a zero... Ma credimi che facendo così sul lungo termine i soldi li risparmi.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quello si che bisognava tribunarlo. Grosso errore.


E proprio da quelerrore sono partiti tutti gli altri comportamenti.e non è finita. Con Leao ci leccheremo i baffi.
E partiranno le stesse crociate che son partite per giretto.


----------



## Mika (14 Luglio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> E proprio da quelerrore sono partiti tutti gli altri comportamenti.e non è finita. Con Leao ci leccheremo i baffi.
> E partiranno le stesse crociate che son partite per giretto.


Secondo me a 6M Leao rinnova.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ci perdi il suo stipendio lordo quest'anno per impedire di perdere a zero tanti giocatori nei prossimi anni.
> La prossima volta che uno dirà che non vuole rinnovare saprà bene a cosa andrà incontro. E così vedi che sarà più morbido per trattare un rinnovo o una cessione.
> Non dico che non succederà mai più che un giocatore importante se ne vada a zero... Ma credimi che facendo così sul lungo termine i soldi li risparmi.


Non solo risparmi soldi ma la cosa più importante che ti dimostri società di un certo tipo, non siamo un porto di mare dove ognuno fa quello che più gli aggrada usando ACMILAN a proprio piacimento.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Secondo me a 6M Leao rinnova.



_se ci sono Sirene, Leao non rinnova._

Ai procuratori interessa spostare i giocatori.


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Luglio 2022)

Avete mai sentito il detto: "can che abbia non morde"? 

Eccovi un chiaro esempio di cosa significhi. Il Bayern? Quel Bayern che ha appena perso a 0 Alaba un anno fa' ? Quel Bayern che ha preso a zero Lewandowski?

Il Bayern sa bene come funziona il mondo del calcio, a parte che è solo una "notizia" e non una nota del club, però basta guardarsi attorno per vedere come funziona. 

@willcoyote85 @Djici risposto ad entrambi


----------



## Maurizio91 (14 Luglio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E qualcuno qua dentro sosteneva che certe cose sono impopolari,che non si possono fare,certo,finché hai topo gigio in dirigenza.


Purtroppo ha ormai preso piega una certa mentalità che mira a giustificare qualsiasi cosa avvenga all'interno del mondo Milan, perché "non è possibile che a questi livelli si facciano delle cose male, i dirigenti sanno sempre qual è la migliore cosa da fare".

Ingenuamente credo che -dirigenti diversi = persone diverse- ; quindi un club può fare una cosa che un altro club non riesce a fare


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Luglio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ha ormai preso piega una certa mentalità che mira a giustificare qualsiasi cosa avvenga all'interno del mondo Milan, perché "non è possibile che a questi livelli si facciano delle cose male, i dirigenti sanno sempre qual è la migliore cosa da fare".
> 
> Ingenuamente credo che -dirigenti diversi = persone diverse- ; quindi un club può fare una cosa che un altro club non riesce a fare


Esempi? Allora sono diventati di colpo tutti scemi. Inter (dell'idolo Marotta), Juve (dell'idolo Exor), Chelsea (che perde tutta la difesa titolare), PSG (e posso fermarmi), Bayern, Napoli... 

Ecco, questi sono esempi di come si comportano gli altri, esempi al contrario non ne conosco.


----------



## Maurizio91 (14 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Esempi? Allora sono diventati di colpo tutti scemi. Inter (dell'idolo Marotta), Juve (dell'idolo Exor), Chelsea (che perde tutta la difesa titolare), PSG (e posso fermarmi), Bayern, Napoli...
> 
> Ecco, questi sono esempi di come si comportano gli altri, esempi al contrario non ne conosco.


Onestamente non seguo abbastanza il calcio da essere aggiornato su tutti i club, mi limito a entrare su milanworld e leggere le notizie.
Parlo in generale dell'idea per cui ad ogni mossa che avviene nel Milan segue necessariamente una giustificazione.
Con questo non intendevo dire che sbaglia solo il Milan, anzi ad esempio trovo che la Juventus negli ultimi anni si sia mossa parecchio male, e abbia raggiunto a malapena dei quarti posti per inerzia. Ma di soldi ne ha buttati tantissimi secondo me.


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Luglio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Onestamente non seguo abbastanza il calcio da essere aggiornato su tutti i club, mi limito a entrare su milanworld e leggere le notizie.
> Parlo in generale sull'idea per cui ogni mossa che avviene nel Milan segue necessariamente una giustificazione.
> Con questo non intendevo dire che sbaglia solo il Milan, anzi ad esempio trovo che la Juventus negli ultimi anni si sia mossa parecchio male, e abbia raggiunto a malapena dei quarti posti per inerzia. Ma di soldi ne ha buttati tantissimi secondo me.


Capisco. Per me mettere il giocatore in tribuna non porta a nulla, proprio nessun vantaggio. Non significa che chi è d'accordo con una cosa lo sia con tutto, ad esempio Maldini ha sbagliato un sacco di cose, la proprietà non ne parliamo, il mercato lascia l'amaro in bocca per ora e posso continuare. Onestamente non ne conosco sul forum di gente unipolare pro società, noto invece il contrario. Per molti anche una cosa sacrosanta è una cosa sbagliata.

E comunque ultimamente faccio fatica a vedere società che stanno operando meglio del Milan, ma in Europa, non in Italia


----------



## danjr (14 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me qualsiasi squadra se lo può permettere.
> Perché e una cosa che fai una volta e poi molto probabilmente non avrai più bisogno di rifare.
> Faccio un esempio forte, e come trattare con i terroristi per salvare 1 vita.
> Tratti, paghi e poi hai di fatti dichiarato a tutti i terroristi del.mondo che possono ricominciare.
> ...


Metti che non facendo mai giocare Kessie quest'anno, facevamo, che ne so, 3 punti in meno. Il Bayern può fare quello che vuole, non ha rivali in campionato, siamo proprio su un altro mondo. Noi dopo 11 anni senza nulla, non potevamo permetterci di lasciare indietro nemmeno l'unghia di nessuno


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Avete mai sentito il detto: "can che abbia non morde"?
> 
> Eccovi un chiaro esempio di cosa significhi. Il Bayern? Quel Bayern che ha appena perso a 0 Alaba un anno fa' ? Quel Bayern che ha preso a zero Lewandowski?
> 
> ...


io vedo che noi siamo i peggiori di tutti. 
comunque argomento trito da parte mia... quindi mi ritiro!


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Metti che non facendo mai giocare Kessie quest'anno, facevamo, che ne so, 3 punti in meno. Il Bayern può fare quello che vuole, non ha rivali in campionato, siamo proprio su un altro mondo. Noi dopo 11 anni senza nulla, non potevamo permetterci di lasciare indietro nemmeno l'unghia di nessuno


La controprova non può esistere. Non sapremo mai cosa avremo fatto senza Kessie. Al massimo si parla di probabilità.
Senza Kessie e senza rimpiazzarlo o rimpiazzandolo con un altro Krunic molto probabilmente non avremo vinto lo scudetto.
Magari con il suo sostituto vincevamo con 2 turni d'anticipo. Ovvio che dipende da chi vai a prendere.


----------



## davoreb (14 Luglio 2022)

Però quando hanno preso Gotze e Lewandowski a zero andava tutto bene vero....


----------



## danjr (14 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> La controprova non può esistere. Non sapremo mai cosa avremo fatto senza Kessie. Al massimo si parla di probabilità.
> Senza Kessie e senza rimpiazzarlo o rimpiazzandolo con un altro Krunic molto probabilmente non avremo vinto lo scudetto.
> Magari con il suo sostituto vincevamo con 2 turni d'anticipo. Ovvio che dipende da chi vai a prendere.


Non esiste la controprova ma esiste la prova che abbiamo vinto il campionato, anche con il supporto (minimo) di Kessie… altrimenti ci sarebbe stato Baka


----------



## ROQ (15 Luglio 2022)

io capisco il discorso stipendio, ma questo sarebbe proprio da prendere al volo, da quanto tempo non abbiamo un 7 degno? cioè il meglio avuto negli ultimi anni è Deulofeu, che di base giocava pure a sx ed è durato 6 mesi


----------

